# Best fly for saugeye?



## DrewJ (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wondering what flies work best for saugeye?

Thanks,
Drew J


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Hopefully I will have an answer for you in a few weeks. I have never flyfished for them, but once they start stacking up in the river I live and work near, I plan to try with the flyrod. The water is not very deep where they will be, so I am planning to try a few different color beadhead crystal buggers, clousers, and some hackle streamers I have been tying for crappies lately. If I have any luck, I'll let you know.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

streamers and leach patterns clousers mickey fins ect if you have to go deep use clousers I have had very good success with grey/white but if the water is stained chart/white works for me it is a fact that leeches are a huge par of the eye families diet so I have bunny leeches in black,grey and olive I have never seen an olive leech but it works hope this helps you where are you located?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

hopefully this will help you with both the bass and the eyes. here is my general fly selection for rivers in ohio. you will notice why I use a 6wt instead of somthing lighter, big flies work.
#2 and #6 black bunny leaches(my #1 go to for river smallies)
#4-#8 white beadhead zonkers(killer on eyes, catches...everything)
#2-8 cousers, chart/wht, black/white, brwn/orange; I dont use them near as much as most guys, but they are good to have.
#8-10 crayfish patterns, i very rarely use them, but they are good to have for carp and sight fishing picky bass.
#2-4 black foam popper about 3inches long and loud, for pig smallies and is a good fly for pond largemouth, fish it slow
small stream topwater, a #8 anything that floats, sneaky peats to foam hoppers

mostly I just use the first two and the big black popper, and if its smallies just the leach and the popper, stay big and get thier attention, even tiny smallies will eat those flies. you cannot throw to big of a fly, I have tried!


----------



## LMRposeidon (May 8, 2007)

5/0 dahlberg diver


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

hahaha! the one with the 6in long bunny strip in black and chartuse?


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

King, 
What size tippet are you using with those flies? I've been using #3s but I just moved to a #5 to get a little more depth out of my beadheads.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

6-8lb maxima for the majority of my warmwater, keep some 4x for small flies. I like to keep some sink tips around if I need to get really deep, but if your having trouble getting down at all you may need just heavier flies, I tie my leaches with coneheads and lead, and use big machined clouser eyes, almost never bead chain ect.
I do keep some really light zonkers and clousers but I usually just use the heavy stuff unless I'm fishing really shallow and slow, wich for me is a rare combination.
and personally if the fly is small enough that I can cast it with 5x without breaking the tippet, its probably to small

and I just noticed your in dayton, if your fishing the gmr, use a 4-5in long #2 bunny leach, and 3in white zonkers and always use extra heavy tippet on that river, I'll use 12 there alot in the right cover.


----------

